

Weebly Partners with Hosting Provider Endurance International - jbenz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/26/weebly-web-host-endurance/

======
megamark16
I really like what Weebly is doing, and I'm glad to see that they've found an
additional revenue stream. Their builder is about as simple as it can get, and
yet it will serve the needs of 90% of the people who are looking to build a
simple website. More businesses should shoot for the 90% audience instead of
chasing after that last 10% that want the bells, whistles, and photon canons.
How often do people _think_ they want a bunch of extra features, only to find
out that they never really get around to using them anyway?

------
qeorge
Are the new interstitial ads on TC blocking anyone else? My experience today
has consistently been:

1) Click link to TC article, shown interstitial

2) Click 'skip this ad', taken back to same interstitial

3) Click 'skip this ad' again, taken to techcrunch.com

4) Scan headlines for the article I wanted

Its maddening, am I the only one?

~~~
drusenko
Happening to me too :/

